# Saying Hello From Central Kentucky



## ShadeTree Honey Farm (Feb 3, 2010)

Greetings to all from the Blue Grass State


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

hope you get nearly as much enjoyment from this forum as i do. best wishes on your bee farm!


----------



## ShadeTree Honey Farm (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks a million!!!


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

Are you aware that there will bee a bee school in Morehead on February 27? Cost is $10.00 and it starts at 9:00 AM. There is also a dealer local in Morehead and he will be there selling stuff.


----------



## ShadeTree Honey Farm (Feb 3, 2010)

Already preregistered and ready to go...lets not forget about Frankfort March 13th, Hope to see you there...Look me up
Mark Donathan


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

hi there


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

I'll be there, big bald guy. Come set with us.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Im from Central Ky and was thinking about going to the bluegrass beekeeping classes in Frankfort, i also have a bald head so there will be atleast 2 bald headed guys there  ...hahaha....Jeff


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Dale Rose (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome from Bowling Green, My brother lives in Mt Sterling


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

We Tennessee people think you Kentucky people are a-o-k. Good luck with the bees and may God bless!
Fred


----------

